# PICS 2ND HALF



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

The rest of the story!!!!!
























































------------------
Sarge









[This message has been edited by Sarge (edited 08-30-2000).]

[This message has been edited by Sarge (edited 08-30-2000).]


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

these too.


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Great pic's!!!! Wish I could have stayed longer. 

------------------
"We shall never achieve harmony with land, any more than we shall achieve absolute justice or liberty for people. In these higher aspirations the important thing is not to achieve, but to strive." Aldo Leopold 1887-1948


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Thanks for the pics Sarge. Looks like you got the hang of it now.


----------



## Benchshooter (Jan 18, 2000)

Sarge,
took some good pics. enjoyed them.. 

------------------
Benchman


----------

